# The Deals & Discounts Thread



## Pyrrhic

Post all your Natural Parenting discounts, deals, vouchers, etc here!

I've just found Blueberry Minky One Size Nappies for £18.50 each

https://www.craftynclothy.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=72_29_82

Blue Camo Minky £18.00

https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-20A501.html

Tots Bots Bamboozles £5.50 each

https://www.bummdiddybaby.co.uk/nappy_results.asp?CategoryID=53


----------



## saraendepity

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/151/11/itti-bitti-d-lish-snap-all-in-one

2 itti's for £25!

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Itti Bitti's £12.50 each 

https://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk...ll-in-one-cloth-nappies.html?___store=default

£13 each

https://www.nappycentral.co.uk/itti-bitti-dlish-snap-in-nappy---cherry-red-371-p.asp


----------



## ryder

holy cow... and I thought those diapers were expensive here!!!!!


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not sure how great all of the prices are, but if you're ok at mending things, there's a huge list of seconds and discontinued lines here - https://www.babykind.co.uk/bargains.php


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm 

Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.


----------



## littlestar

Closing down sale at Mumi

https://www.mumi.co.uk/

Nappies starting from £5.50


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm
> 
> Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.

Woohoo - I just ordered from them!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lauriech said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm
> 
> Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.
> 
> Woohoo - I just ordered from them!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh balls they are sold out of the colours I want!!!!

Justordered from here though...3 ittis for £36 with FREE postage:thumbup:


https://www.nappyzone.co.uk/itti_bitti_dlish.htm

I want a chocolate and yellow ones:hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm
> 
> Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.
> 
> Woohoo - I just ordered from them!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oh balls they are sold out of the colours I want!!!!
> 
> Justordered from here though...3 ittis for £36 with FREE postage:thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://www.nappyzone.co.uk/itti_bitti_dlish.htm
> 
> I want a chocolate and yellow ones:hissy:Click to expand...

thats where i'm gettin mine from..cant decide between the prints tho.......


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive gone for black, blue and orange...not fussed on the prints for boys!


----------



## saraendepity

i defo want the pink spots and probably the strawberry one but i cant decide if i want the tiger or the blue spots ?!?!?! what you all think? 

sara

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I haven't had Niamh weighed for ages. How long were your babies in the medium itti bittis? She's a very slim 7.5 months and she weighed about 12lbs at 5.5 months.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I want to know this too Nic. Ive had Leo in medium and he is about 18lbs at 4 months....and ive just ordered 3 more mediums too......


----------



## sparkswillfly

Meadow is still in mediums she is 17lbs and very long. I think they will fit her for a while.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yeah Leo is long too. The medium fits Leo perfect, so slim...they are fast becoming my favorites!


----------



## mommyof3co

www.momsmilkboutique.com has a sale right now, if you buy 6 BumGenius 3.0 one size pockets you get one free if you use the code FREEBG :) She also has free shipping in the US but I think ships internationally too..just not free. 

ETA it also applies to her BG organic aplix..but not the snap version


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm
> 
> Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.

has anyone had problems with this site loading??? 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm
> 
> Itti Bittis £11.59 with super fast delivery. I got mine next day.
> 
> has anyone had problems with this site loading???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


seems to be working okay for me Sara...bnb on the other hand is not :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

god knows i think its my computer !?!?!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

If you're looking for a mesh bag for your nappy bucket, I just bought two from ebay for £5. I couldn't find any anywhere that seemed a reasonable price (£5 each seemed an awful lot to me) but then I found a seller on ebay where you can do the Best Offer thing. They're advertised at £4.99 each with free postage but I offered £5 for two and it was accepted. If you're interested, this is the link: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Mesh-F...ash=item22fe5c3109&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## Pyrrhic

Found this on ebay. Bambino Mio set, unused. However they've mislabelled the listing and I only spotted it as I recognise the wrapping. So I don't think many people will bid!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/cloth-nappie...3ca4c2eeac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1002


----------



## Pyrrhic

5 IttiBittis for £60

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Itti-Bitti-D...35a1e4f560&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2083wt_810


----------



## Tiff

Siiigh! I wish I could find some good deals over here! With the shipping it's way too expensive, I'd be better off just to buy from the store.

Good idea, though! :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

5 pack of Kushies Ultra Nappies should be £52.50 on offer at £24.99.

Worth a try at that price!!

https://www.thebabycatalogue.com/Kushies-5---Pk-Infant-Ultra/productinfo/BN1005


----------



## princess_bump

15% off lots of different brands, including BB's and Fuzzi Bunz :)

have just ordered a couple of things so hopefully they don't take too long to arrive :) and delivery was less than £2 or free over £50 :)

https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/


----------



## Plumfairy

BB wraps £12 each!

https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberryminkywrapsorder.php


----------



## Mervs Mum

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Blueberr...555c9e0f4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1960wt_1165

I put this in the wrong place....:blush:

£12.50 inc postage for a new Blueberry Minky in Brown & Blue Spots


----------



## Mervs Mum

rafwife said:


> 5 IttiBittis for £60
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Itti-Bitti-D...35a1e4f560&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2083wt_810


I just contacted the ebay seller and she also sells from her own site

www.justbabyskincare.com

The discount code 'ebay' will get you 10% off all orders and free shipping over £65....which I just spent.....:blush:


----------



## Sherileigh

Tyff said:


> Siiigh! I wish I could find some good deals over here! With the shipping it's way too expensive, I'd be better off just to buy from the store.
> 
> Good idea, though! :thumbup:

I feel your pain!! Those itti bitti diapers are so cute! But would cost a fortune!


----------



## thelilbump

I'm not sure if this is a good deal but i just saw it on their website;

Bambinex bamboo birth to potty nappy £7.86

https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/product/Bambinex_Bamboo_Birth_to_Potty_Nappy_BBBTP


----------



## Plumfairy

www.Babykind.co.uk have got an introductory offer on the Blueberry Bamboos.. 18.99 I think... Also, If you enter WO45 at checkout you get 5% discount. Not alot I know, but if you're ordering alot off them in should cover postage atleast :D


----------



## saraendepity

https://www.usednappies.co.uk/BLUEB...AILABLE,name,46890,auction_id,auction_details

BTP bb's quite a few sizes £19.99 used nappy site but they are brand new (or so it seems?)

sorry for the temptation girls :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

sorry ladies but i had to share as i no a couple of you are looking for these

Blueberry wet bags ALL same colours as nappies for £13.50 !!! postage £3.75 

https://www.cyberstrawberry.co.uk/c....co.uk/acatalog/Blueberry_Minky_Wet_Bag.html&

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

https://pocket-bots.com/instock_preloved.htm
Nappies from as little as £2.00 and really cheap fabric etc as they are having a sale x


----------



## Babyshambelle

https://www.modernbaby.co.uk/products/index.asp?cid=8

Their fitted/shaped nappies seem to be half price :thumbup: They come in some super cute gingham colours as well! Haven't tried them, but it's tempting at that price!

xx


----------



## scatterpatch

I found modern baby nappies a bit poop the velcro went really quickly and the never could hold in a wee for us :( 
Still pretty bargainous price there and they might work great for someone else, different babies work better in different nappies n all that :)


----------



## thelilbump

I just saw these on ebay, not long left though only 30 minutes.

3 new kushies, no ones bid yet so still at 99p. Have no idea if they're any good or not but thought i'd point out :shrug:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3X-KUSHIES-R...s_LE?hash=item20ad29cb99&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## thelilbump

Nappy needs currently have;

BB Side snap pocket sized - £18.27
BB Minky one size - £19.12
BG V3 - £12.75
Pop in Bamboo - £11.90

and various others including swaddle bees, totsbots and mothers touch
https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/category/Nappies


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Nappy needs currently have;
> 
> BB Side snap pocket sized - £18.27
> BB Minky one size - £19.12
> BG V3 - £12.75
> Pop in Bamboo - £11.90
> 
> and various others including swaddle bees, totsbots and mothers touch
> https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/category/Nappies

oh no...oh is gonna kill me..i promised no more nappies this week n i really wanna try a pop in....d'ya think he'll notice if i just buy it ??? hmmmmm tempted!!


----------



## thelilbump

Same here Sara, I've bought a sling annd 2 nappies this week but i really wanna try a pop in too!


----------



## saraendepity

lol i've bought 2 bb's a bb wet bag, 3 e bay cheapies, a mei tai, getting some nappies from lauriech and i've just put in an order for wee notions :blush: think i'm in enough trouble...one more wont hurt will it???


----------



## thelilbump

nahhh!! Just claim you ordered it ages ago and been waiting for it!


----------



## saraendepity

that was the plan with a couple i ordered the other day.....doubt he'll say much to be honest anyway and if he does whats he gonna do anyway !!!! ermmm :blush: (he's already threatened to take the net off me :blush: oops!!! lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I just say "I told you the other day I was getting this nappy, weren't you listening?!" he usually says, no, sorry I guess you must have done. :lol:

Or I don't tell him at all, he rarely changes a nappy these days, when he does I can say I've had it weeks! 

He he.


----------



## thelilbump

Blueberry Minxy Wraps £10 @ fill your pants :happydance:

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/110/89/blueberry-minky-nappy-wraps


----------



## thelilbump

bump


----------



## MummyKaya

Bad, bad thread, lol, just gives me another excuse to buy more nappies ;-)


----------



## thelilbump

teehee most of above are out of date now tho so not as naughty :angelnot:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

lol been clicking on links wondering why they'd gone :dohh:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, the BB minky wraps are now £8!

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/110/89/blueberry-minky-nappy-wraps


----------



## buttonnose82

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Well, the BB minky wraps are now £8!
> 
> https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/110/89/blueberry-minky-nappy-wraps

they are all out of stock :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's rubbish! They're out of stock on the little minky cow print trousers too :(


----------



## bellachic

BabyKind have the Blueberry side snap pocket (sized) for £16.10 at the moment. All the animal prints are there, I think. Link here https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberryISminkisidesnaporder.php


----------



## enola

From NCT - spend any amount of money on nappies and get a free Active Birth Nappy Gel worth £25.95. Quote EPA0410 at the checkout - offer ends 4th May. 
:flower:


----------

